# Old Fart Pride



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

Old Fart Pride
I'm passing this on, as I did not want to be the only old fart receiving it.
Actually, it's not a bad thing to be called, as you will see. Old Farts are easy to spot at sporting events; during the playing of the Star Spangled Banner. Old Farts remove their caps and stand at attention and sing without embarrassment. They actually know the words!
Old Farts remember World War II, Pearl Harbor, Guadalcanal , Normandy and Hitler. They remember the Atomic Age, the Korean War, The Cold War, the Jet Age and the Moon Landing. They remember the 50 plus Peacekeeping Missions from 1945 to 2005, not to mention Vietnam .
If you bump into an Old Fart on the sidewalk he will apologize. If you pass an Old Fart on the street, he will nod or tip his cap to a lady. Old Farts trust strangers and are courtly to women.
Old Farts hold the door for the next person and always, when walking, make certain the lady is on the inside for protection.
Old Farts seldom brag unless it's about their children or grandchildren.
This country needs Old Farts with their work ethic and sense of responsibility.
We need them now more than ever.

Pass this on to all the Old Farts you know.
I was taught to respect my elders. It's just getting harder to find them.
,


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Proud to be an American Old Fart!!!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Amen


----------



## PawPawTex (Mar 16, 2010)

Well said. I'm proud to be one myself! Wish the young'uns would take notice and copy us now and then. LOL


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

What everybody else said…....with that being said, did I say that? With what was said in the opening statement, that said it all….............. enough said…............


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Amen even though I am 29 years of age I was taught the same principals as you described however now we have a generation who does the exact opposite, as a matter of fact they make it worse why? I feel that by not having any discipline in the home, shop classes in the schools, by having the t.v. babysit the kids, no physical activities or social interaction, by having cell phones, I pods, or other electronic items we did not even have 10 years ago we have failed at training our youth up the right way  We need to go back to what worked 30+ years ago and try to change this nation, as a woodworker I try to show a younger generation a somewhat lost craft that teaches you that you have only boundaries you set  Good work ethics and good manners always pay off in the long run.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

All of the above + we Old Farts are experts when it comes to 20th century history, hell we lived through more than half of it
;-)
p.s. Remember…old age is NOT for sissies!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Young Fart, Like old just get better with age!!

Myself I'm a Fart 40+, Not young or Old !!


----------



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

Too true!


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

Yep. like being the old fart in this family, and in my community.
Bill


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Amen to that I must be a old fart then. Most people say those things about me. Even though I'm only 51.. I do feel older most of the time. The only thing that hasn't happened to me yet, is do you get the senior citizen discount?


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

My front patio walk was poured by old farts, for old farts to rest their old farts backsides, drinking tea and talking about old fart things.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Guess that makes me one. Understood every word you said.


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep… I guess I can consider myself one too… even though I'm only 54.

I think it's a shame how the newer generation have turned out. There's not very much respect for anything or anyone. But then again, how can you expect them to repect others when they really don't have any respect for themselves?

-Bobby


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Middle age `fart`here!


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

I applaud the Old Farts!
The only problem I have with them is that they raised Stinky Hippy kids, who are now raising the Ungrateful Spoiled Brats we all see around us


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

The WWII generation wanted to do right by there kids. They got educated, rebuilt the world. Made life easier. All great goals but bad mistakes for those who followed they became too spolied.

They were called the Greatest Generation. No dis-respect intended but by my account those in the Military TODAY are the Greatest Generation. They volunteer even with the hate they must endure.

16 Million men under arms during WWII. We could not get that many if we were invaded today.

I salute the Soldiers, Marines, Sailors, and Airmen of today. As I, my Father and my Grandfather before me, the Army didn't make us men. But we bacame men the day we joined.

My step daughter thinks I am an old fart but she just passed a test on Government listening to me.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

My Dad, age 92, is a prime example of the type of person we are talking about. I can only hope to follow in his footsteps.

He is, and always was, the definition of a gentleman. He served in the Air Force as a B-24 waist gunner in WW II. He came back in one piece, and supported a family of four children. He took care of his wife of 60 years as her health failed.

He never complained, he never whined, he never talked badly about others. It frightens me that we are losing these folks. I am afraid that we are losing our way.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I used to think old farts were stupid, but now I am one I think the younger generation is stupid.
Been there …...... Done that…......Got the Nightshirt !!! )


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I am an OLD FART and proud of it. I agree that the generation of today is a lot different from what it was when I was growing up.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Growing up I would always refer to you older gentlemen as OF's so that I could say it around you without you guys catching on lol, "It smells like an OF." Also, when referring to vehicles that older people drove like old cadillacs and buicks, I would say to my parents, "Look there is an OFC" (old fart car). However, now that I am older, Splinters, I could not agree more. Thankfully, my parents raised me with those morals and ethics. In fact when I was a kid I forgot to hold the door open for my mom to walk through in a mall, so she just stood outside with her arms crossed and waited until I realized I needed to hold the door for her.

I agree with Roger Clark, I was the last generation before texting, cell phones, and casual games were huge among teens. We played games, but most of us in school never had a cell phone, facebook wasn't even around until middle of college for me. We were restricted to only a couple hours of tv and games a week (maybe thats why I like games so much now). Instead, after school we would CALL friends to hang out instead of just texting back and forth all day. Our games were football in the street, Manhunt(tag in the woods), soccer, or just checking out a creek for Crawfish. Now they just watch tv, text, and play video games. Even most kids in college right now I feel like I have less in common than most older folks that have 20+ years on me.

Some, but not all, of these younger kids now can't do anything or think on their own because they rely on google and facebook to tell them what to do. Its going to be scary in 20 years when they are running the companies and country. Its sad, I'm only 28 and I feel so much older lol.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i still open doors for everyone ,
most just walk through it like it is an electric door ,
and they deserve it .
rushing in to beat me into the line .

every now and then ,
someone says ' thank you ' ,

what a shock !

sad .


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

Canadian Young'un fart here! I like to think my pappy raised me right but that there's always room to improve


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Old Fart Grandpa tells Grandson how things were in his younger days:*

"Well, let me think a minute, I was born before:

' television

' penicillin

' polio shots

' frozen foods

' Xerox

' contact lenses

' Frisbees and

' the pill

There were no:

' credit cards

' laser beams or

' ball-point pens

Man had not invented:

' pantyhose

' air conditioners

' dishwashers

' clothes dryers

' and the clothes were hung out to dry in the fresh air and

' man hadn't yet walked on the moon

Your Grandmother and I got married first, ... ... ... and then lived together..

Every family had a father and a mother.

Until I was 25, I called every man older than me, "Sir". 
And after I turned 25, I still called policemen and every man with a title, "Sir."

We were before gay-rights, computer- dating, dual careers, daycare centers, and group therapy.

Our lives were governed by the Ten Commandments, good judgment, and common sense.

We were taught to know the difference between right and wrong and to stand up and take responsibility for our actions.

Serving your country was a privilege; living in this country was a bigger privilege..

We thought fast food was what people ate during Lent.

Having a meaningful relationship meant getting along with your cousins.

Draft dodgers were those who closed front doors as the evening breeze started.

Time-sharing meant time the family spent together in the evenings and weekends-not purchasing condominiums.

We never heard of FM radios, tape decks, CDs, electric typewriters, yogurt, or guys wearing earrings.

We listened to Big Bands, Jack Benny, and the President's speeches on our radios.

And I don't ever remember any kid blowing his brains out listening to Tommy Dorsey.

If you saw anything with 'Made in Japan ' on it, it was junk

The term 'making out' referred to how you did on your school exam…

Pizza Hut, McDonald's, and instant coffee were unheard of…

We had 5 &10-cent stores where you could actually buy things for 5 and 10 cents.

Ice-cream cones, phone calls, rides on a streetcar, and a Pepsi were all a nickel.

And if you didn't want to splurge, you could spend your nickel on enough stamps to mail 1 letter and 2 postcards.

You could buy a new Chevy Coupe for $600, . .. . but who could afford one? 
Too bad, because gas was 11 cents a gallon.

In my day:

' "grass" was mowed,

' "coke" was a cold drink,

' "pot" was something your mother cooked in and

' "rock music" was your grandmother's lullaby.

' "Aids" were helpers in the Principal's office,

' " chip" meant a piece of wood,

' "hardware" was found in a hardware store and

' "software" wasn't even a word.

And we were the last generation to actually believe that a lady needed a husband to have a baby.

No wonder people call us "old and confused" and say there is a generation gap. and how old do you think I am?

I bet you have this old man in mind…you are in for a shock!

*This Old Fart would be only 59 years old*.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats to all the old farts out there, If it wasen't for you I would probably get to retire, have a pension, & buy a car without signing my life over to someone else.

HAHA


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy Crap Batman, I'm an old fart!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

me too


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank God for old farts or I would alone.


----------

